# Gimp issues?



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

when using gimp it seems that that any mouse movement is followed by a delayed response. 

As in, if i use a paint brush, by brush trails behind the actual mouse movement. probably .5 seconds or so.. 

running a 2.4 @GB macbook 

any advice? do I need something else to make gimp run smooth? or is there a similar free program that runs better with mac


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, I just got it on my 2.4 Ghz Al Macbook, and there is no delay at all. So, I ask, how much other things do you have running? How much RAM do you have?

For me, I made sure that my Mac software was up to datee by running Software Update... from the Apple menu. Then I went and downloaded and installed the latest X11, this requires 10.5.5 or later as of now. Then I downloaded The Gimp 2.6.3 for Leopard - Intel. I dragged it to my Applications folder, and then dragged the script to change the font size in X11 to my user folder and ran it as the important notes said. Then I ran The Gimp once to let it build the rest of the files it needed, and then quit it and quit X11. Next I went to MacHD:users:username:Libraryreferences and opened the file named org.x.X11.plist (To be able to open this file, you will need the developer's tools installed on your Mac so that you have the Property List Editor installed to edit the file with.). Once it is open, click on the triangle next to the word Root, then click on the work Root. Now click on the New Child button at the top. Name the new item wm_ffm and hit the return key. Now click on this new item under the column named Class and change it from String to Boolean, and then make sure it says Yes next to that. Quit and save, and then relaunch The Gimp. After following these steps, I have no delay at all when drawing in the Gimp. Also, something else to remember, the larger the file, the longer it takes to do things. So if it is a really big file, say over 5 MP in size, things may slow down.


----------



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

Good advice, I didn't really do all that. Basically all I did was go to gimps website and download the one I found for intel leopard d 2.6.3. 

X11 came with it it seems. I may delete the program and try it again. 

What is the correct way to entirely remove a program with mac? Can I just move it to trash, or will that only move the link to the program? 

Also, any advice on the non windows like mouse movement. As in when I begin to hover over a link the mouse moves incridibly slow, or as I get slower, it exaggerates how slow the mouse is moving. I downloaded imousefix, but turning the accelerator off with it doesn't really seem to completely get rid of the "issue." I'm sure it could be useful but it's making things very difficult for me, and using windows at work for 8 hours a day isn't letting my brain adapt to the new mouse style. 


You've been a lot of help to me, and I honestly appreciate it. 

Thanks,
Neil


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Since you have the correct version of The GImp, you just need to download X11 and you will install it on top of what is there. Also be sure to do the other two things. 
As for removing an app, there are several ways to do it. Most you just drag to the trash can. Others will have a dedicated uninstaller, and others will have an uninstall option in the installer.
As for the mouse, have you gone into the system preference and changed the tracking speed?


----------



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks... 

I may try installing X11 over what I have, which must have been including with the OS, Microsoft office, or another simple application i've downloaded. 

If that doesn't work I suppose I'll try reinstalling gimp with the mac "package" that I must have overlooked to begin with. I just believe its a software issue, more so than the computer itself. I was using a dell before with XP, 3.2 pentium 4 with 2GB ram and it ran gimp fine. Surely the macbook is a better machine?, I just hope I don't regret going with an XPS for half the price. 

I have changed the speed for the mouse to wide open and it still seems to operate the same when scrolling over icons or when slowing down. 

With windows, it seems to be a 1-1 ratio, the pointer moves the same speed as I do, with mac it seems that it exagerates what i'm doing. 

If I move slowly, the mouse moves really slow

Once I speed up, it takes off at normal speed. 

It makes hand - eye coordination for me more difficult. 

I've found apps that claim to get rid of this "exageration," but at like $20, I just think that surely there is other ways around it.


----------



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

Alright, so I reinstalled Gimp, as well as X11. 

When I open the file x.X11.plist you suggested it just opens text edit and says

bplist00Ö _done_xinit_check[login_shellWno_auth[cache_fontsZapp_to_run\nolisten_tcp W/bin/sh _/usr/X11/bin/xterm (4

I don't see any triangle by the word root... I image I need the tool kit? 

At this link I see tool kits, which one should I download
http:

//developer.apple.com/unix/toolkits.html

what exactly does this new file wm_ffm do?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is not what you need to download. You need the developer's tools installed from the OS X install DVD. Right now, you have to click on a window in X11 before it will take clicks from the mouse. Adding this line to the plist makes the window active when the mouse is over it, so that you don't have to click twice when you go to a different window.


----------



## miyco (Dec 23, 2008)

helllo,
i have also a problem with gimp... it works everything fine, except layer dialog box. it just wont appear! i tried ctrl+L also in window>layers, channels, paths ... no luck so far! when i click for layer box or ctrl+L just nothing happens. please help!


----------



## miyco (Dec 23, 2008)

i tried versions 2.6.3 and 2.6.2 - same problem appears


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How many windows do you have on the screen? Every default install of the Gimp I've see has three. The tool window to the left, the main window in the middle and the layer window to the right. Look to see if there is any button or window that looks like three sheets stacked on top of each other. Maybe it got docked somewhere. The only other thing is that it got off the screen somehow, and that can happen if you have used dual monitors and then went back to one.


----------



## Quicktime_GT (Nov 18, 2008)

The layer window is sometimes hard for me to find.. 

In mine I go to 
Windows 
Dockable dialogs
Layers


----------



## miyco (Dec 23, 2008)

sinclair: by default install i got only toolbox dialog, i dont use dual monitors and i didnt found any "three sheets" kind of button ..

quicktime: i tried.. didnt work

anyway i found the solution! here is what i did: in gimp go to windows>dockable dialogs>device status>theres a litlle icon "configure this tab" push it >add tab>layers
and voila! the layer dialog pops up!

thnx guys! without your help i would give up..


----------



## higgins01 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been using GIMP on a PC and thought it would be easy to migrate to the MAC. But there is one annoying problem:
Every time I click on the toolbox, or any other windoe, the MAC user interface eats my first mouseclick to activate the window or something. Then to select a tool I have to click a second time. I never had to do this on the PC, so I forget, click only once, come back to my image, try and click and paint with my tool, the MAC eats the first mouseclick so it doesn't work, I click again and discover that I still have the old tool because I didn't click twice in the toolbox, so I go back to the toolbox and click twice in the tool I want, then go back to my image and have to remember to click twice the first time to get it working, but by now I can't remember what it was I wanted to do anyway.
I'm spending 99% of my time going back and forth and clicking twice on things and wishing I was a slave to Bill Gates again! Is there a user interface option to fix this?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That is an X11 thing, being Gimp isn't running is OS X. It is really running in the X111 environment in OS X. But it is fixable. You need to set X11 to have the focus follow the mouse. There may be a script to do this for you in the Gimp's install disk image for you to run after installing the Gimp. If not, I believe that if you type the following into the terminal and then restart X11 it should fix it, 

defaults write org.x.x11 wm_ffm -bool true


----------



## higgins01 (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Sincair, your setting worked and now Gimp works the way that I expected.
This was so incredibly unusable, how come everyone using GIMP on a MAC is not whining about this? How come that was not the default?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a setting of X11, the environment that the Gimp runs in, and has nothing to do with the Gimp. Most people know about it that use the Gimp, and there are those that don't like the focus to follow the mouse, and in some X11 apps, it's a bad idea, hence why it is not on by default.


----------



## higgins01 (Sep 6, 2009)

Now that have used it for a while, I see why focus-mouse is sometimes a bad idea. I want a third option. Currently, I have only two: 1) I have to click everything twice, except sometimes I don't. 2) the focus follows the mouse and jumps into the wrong window as I move the cursor from one part of the screen to the other. I want option 3: when I click on something, I want it to work, whether or not the window around it had focus before the click or not. I notice that some MS Windows programs work this way, others do not. Most Mac programs require two clicks when changing from one program to another, one for focus, one for the function. THE PROBLEM IS that the toolbox in Gimp acts like a separate program, requiring focus before a click in it will work. I want the toolbox and the image I am painting in to act like they are one program and let me select tools and use them without paying the "switching programs" penalty.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And they would, if it was an OS X app. Remember, the Gimp is not an OS X app, it is an X11 app. X11 is open source, not controlled by Apple. I do understand how you feel, but I have learned to adjust. I am also one that can jump between OS X and Windows without any issues. Over time it becomes a mindset and habit. In order for you to get option 3 that you want, I'll give you the open source answer, and change it, then submit your code to the online community. And if you are like me, and code anything, then submit a feature request, and if enough people request it, then someone will start working on it.


----------

